# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  دوستان کسی نمیتونه یه اموزش ویدیویی ساده از mongo vue بزاره؟؟؟

## oliya24

سلام خسته نباشید دوستان گرامی کسی نمیتونه یه اموزش ساده ویدیویی از محیط mongovue با کدنویسی بزاره؟؟؟؟؟ممنون 
با تشکر

----------

